# 2015 Nissan rogue paint goose bumps like peeling off



## lwjj2002 (Sep 28, 2019)

My black 2015 rogue started to have paint "peeling off" on rear spoiler about 2 years after purchase. It was not typical peeling off. The paint granulated and looks like goose bumps. It was at very limited area at the first year and I didn't even think of it a big issue. However the abnormal paint was spreading and now almost covers the whole panel of rear spoiler. Today at my workplace, I surprisingly saw a same car passing by with the same paint pattern at rear. 

I sent an email to Nissan customer affairs to see whether they have any settlement for this. Meanwhile I am posting here to see if any of you has similar experience with your Nissan too.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Do you live in Arizona or California, someplace really hot?


----------



## StephNelson (May 20, 2020)

I just noticed the same thing on my red 2015 Rogue. Did Nissan give you a reason?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

This type of paint condition typically occurs during a DIY paint application, or when the original factory paint job wasn’t done correctly. If you own a vehicle manufactured in the late 1980s to mid-1990s, Chrysler, Ford and General Motors (GM) all experienced production-related issues that caused their vehicles to prematurely experience paint delamination. Improperly prepared body panel surfaces can compromise adhesion, starting with the primer layer.

Many times it's caused by prolonged exposure to the sun. To prevent it, protect your car from the elements with a good layer of wax and have any finish damage repaired right away.


----------



## Cadams (Apr 20, 2021)

Just saw this thread and my spoiler is doing the same thing on a dark blue 2016 Rogue. I do get very heavy afternoon sun that does beat down on the spoiler daily. Any solution or remedy?


----------



## LB15Rogue (Sep 1, 2018)

Pictures from the other posts look fairly bad. Repaint is probably the best solution. I checked mine and I don't have the problem. For those that have the problem, was your Rogue made in the US or elsewhere? The first digit of the VIN tells you. 5=USA, J=Japan, K=S. Korea.


----------



## Linda H (11 mo ago)

lwjj2002 said:


> My black 2015 rogue started to have paint "peeling off" on rear spoiler about 2 years after purchase. It was not typical peeling off. The paint granulated and looks like goose bumps. It was at very limited area at the first year and I didn't even think of it a big issue. However the abnormal paint was spreading and now almost covers the whole panel of rear spoiler. Today at my workplace, I surprisingly saw a same car passing by with the same paint pattern at rear.
> 
> I sent an email to Nissan customer affairs to see whether they have any settlement for this. Meanwhile I am posting here to see if any of you has similar experience with your Nissan too.
> View attachment 6039
> ...


I am having the same problem (2015) going to contact nisson today. Anyone do anything for you?


----------



## Kel88c (11 mo ago)

I have the identical issue on my Nissan Rogue. I live in North Carolina.


----------



## Linda H (11 mo ago)

Kel88c said:


> I have the identical issue on my Nissan Rogue. I live in North Carolina.


I am fighting Nissan right now to have it fixed..they are trying to tell me there are no registered complaints about this issue. I gavecseen cars on the road and in forums like this. It us definitely a paint defect. Dud you contact Nissan? What year us your car?


----------



## Linda H (11 mo ago)

Linda H said:


> I am fighting Nissan right now to have it fixed..they are trying to tell me there are no registered complaints about this issue. I gavecseen cars on the road and in forums like this. It us definitely a paint defect. Dud you contact Nissan? What year us your car?
> View attachment 8275
> View attachment 8274
> View attachment 8275
> ...


This is what mine looks like...


----------

